

The Pirate Bay is down - jmtame
http://thepiratebay.sx/?

======
dmix
I've had a lot of connectivity issues with PirateBay recently.

I've switched to [https://kickass.to/](https://kickass.to/) which seems to
have an equivalent selection and comparable UI, while being highly reliable.

~~~
rickyconnolly
+1. Since my ISP blocked TPB, I've moved to kickass.to

------
rikacomet
I can't access it since like 6-7 hours ago.

